# New iPad notation app from Notion Music



## sbkp (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.notionmusic.com/products/notionipad.html

Hopefully this outperforms Symphony Pro. And you can't beat the intro price ($0.99). Looks like additional instruments are additional in-app purchases.


----------



## bdr (Dec 16, 2011)

Additional instruments? It's already a 1.2GB download! Looks very interesting though. Symphony Pro is just too clumsy for me to use.


----------

